# Empfehlung bei Laptop Neukauf



## SNOOK99 (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

  Ich mache bald eine Ausbildung und muss jeden Tag fast zwei stunden mit dem Zug fahren und würde da gerne etwas Arbeiten.

 Nun möchte ich mir einen Laptop kaufen, allerdings habe ich absolut keinen Überblick über die Angebote und wollte einfach mal fragen wie Zufrieden ihr mit eurem Laptop seit und von welcher Firma, Hersteller euer Laptop ist.

  Ich würde gern einen Laptop zwischen 700€ und 900€ kaufen, dabei sollte er allerdings folgende Eigenschaften haben:
  Arbeitsspeicher:  mind. 512MB
  Festplatte:          mind. 80GB
  USB:                  mind. 2x2.0
  DVD-Brenner
  Eine akzeptable Grafikkarte mit der man auch mal was Spielen kann
  und eine Wireless LAN Karte

  kennt jemand vielleicht ein Angebot was meine gesuchten Eigenschaften beinhaltet?


 Ach und kann man eigentlich Laptops ohne Betriebssystem kaufen? Bei allen Angeboten die ich gesehen habe ist immer das WinXP Home dabei das ich nicht möchte. 

  Danke schon mal an alle!


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

1. Tip: Nimm ein Markennotebook (Dell, IBM, Sony, Siemens, Asus, Acer o.Ä.) bloß kein billichschrott (Gericom, Medion o.Ä.) Damit du nachher keine Garantie Probleme hast.
2. Tip: Kaufe nicht bei Mediamarkt oder Saturn oder so. Die haben Spezialversionen von den Notebooks für die nur der jeweilige Händler die Garantie übernimmt.
3. Tip: Geh zu dem Händler um die Ecke. Wenn du dem ein Internetangebot unter die Nase legst, bezahlst du bei ihm vielleicht trotzdem 30 Eur oder so mehr, aber hast immer einen Ansprechpartner wenn es Probleme gibt. Und glaub mir, Notebooks machen Probleme!

Notebooks ohne OS habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber das würde dir eh höchstens 20 Eur. Preisnachlass bringen. Guck doch einfach mal nach Notebooks mit XP Pro drauf. Die kosten i.d.R. dann 40 - 50 Eur mehr als ihr Homies, aber du bist auch rechtlich auf jeden fall auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## hpvw (29. Juni 2005)

Bei Alternate habe ich teilweise No-Name-Notebooks gesehen, die ohne OS oder mit Linux angeboten wurden.
Meine persönlich präferierten Marken sind Toshiba und Fujitsu-Siemens. Leider gehören die auch zu den teureren.
Eine eindringliche Empfehlung: Kaufe Dir ein Notebook mit Pentium M, Celeron M oder halt ein Centrino, was ja bedeutet, dass einer dieser Prozessoren drin steckt, sonst wirst Du keinen Spaß bei der 2 Stunden dauernden Zugfahrt haben, da Du immer Angst haben mußt, dass der Rechner aus Strommangel gleich in den Standby-Modus wechselt.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

Ja, Toshiba ist auch eine schöne Marke. Ich präferiere Acer, aber das auch nur, weil ich da ein paar Leute in der Werkstatt kenne und weiß das mein Notebook dort maximal 1 Tag verbringen würde wenns mal kaputt ist.


----------



## SNOOK99 (30. Juni 2005)

Jo danke für eure Hilfe!!

  Ich hab jetzt ein schönes Angebot gefunden:

  Fujitsu Siemens Amilo L1300G mit

  Intel Celeron M Prozessor 370 (1,5GHZ)
  512MB Arbeitsspeicher
  80 GB Festplatte
  W-Lan
  DVD+RW Brenner (Single Layer) 
  Grafik: Intel 852 GM mit 64MB

  Ist das ok wenn der Brenner nur + Formate brennen kann ?
  Und wie ist die Grafik? Die sagt mir nämlich nicht so viel..
  Ach und der Preis 799€

  Wie findet ihr das Angebot?


----------



## McVader83 (30. Juni 2005)

Schönes Teil. Ist aber aufgrund der Grafik nur zum Arbeiten gedacht. Zum Spielen absolut ungeeignet.


----------



## Gnitze (30. Juni 2005)

Nochmal was zu den Toshis...

Such mal hier im Forum. Damals hatte ich schon mal was dazu geschrieben. Die Toshi M30X Reihe ist der Hammer von den Möglichkeiten und alle mit 1Gig im RAM. Dann kannst Du auch moderne Spiele drauf fahren, und gaaaanz wichtig: Die Laufleistung ist bei denen wirklich zwischen 2-4 Stunden je nach Anwendung. Und da es inzwischen schon die 40er gibt, müssten die M30er auch vom Preis her passen.

Ich hatte da doch sogar noch so'n Link ... ah ja: http://www.m30x/

Ach so, und Internet kaufen geht auch, man muss nunr wissen wo. Ich hab mich lange schlau gemacht, bis ich den Jungs von notebooksbilliger.de wirklich vertraut hab. Hat aber alles bestens geklappt, und selbst wenn was sein sollte, ist deren Service angeblich hervorragend.


Gruß,
Die Gnitze


----------



## SNOOK99 (30. Juni 2005)

@Gnitze danke für den Link! 
  Die Seite sieht wirklich gut aus und die Preise stimmen!


----------



## Gnitze (30. Juni 2005)

da postet man extra nur als text und nicht als link weil man inzwischen ja gelernt hat, dass vu-Domains hier geändert werden und wat is... nix is.

Ich hoffe, du hast den Link über suchen gefunden. Ansonsten versuchen wir das mal so:
http://www_m30x_de_vu/ und stellen uns vor die Unterstriche seien Punkte...


----------



## Rembrandt (9. Juli 2005)

Ich danke auch für die Tipps.
Leider reicht mir die Leistung noch nicht aus.
Hat jemand, irgendwo von einem Laptop bzw. einem Powerbook gehört, daß ich zum Rendern und Erstellen von 3D Projekten nutzen kann.
Ich weiss das das mit vielen mobilen Systemen funktioniert, aber nur in bestimmten Bereichen und in einer nichtgerade zufriedenstellenden Zeit.
Mein jetziges Systen verfügt schon über 1 GB RAM und über einen 2,6 GHz Prozessor, was aber beim Arbeiten immer wieder an seine Leistungsgrenze geführt wird.
Beim Erstellen ist das größte Problem der "geringe" Arbeitsspeicher und beim Rendern halt der "langsame" Prozessor.


----------



## McVader83 (10. Juli 2005)

Also wenn du WIRKLICH Rendern willst, solltest du von dem Notebookgedanken wieder wegkommen. Oder einfach im Lotto gewinnen.


----------



## SNOOK99 (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

    Ich will einfach nochmal fragen was ihr von diesem Nootbook haltet.
 Das einzige was nich so toll is, ist die Akkulaufzeit.. aber egal.. ich muss ja auch nur ne Stunde fahren bis ich wieder Strom anschließen kann.
   Die Grafikkarte macht für mich auch einen ganz soliden Eindruck...


----------



## McVader83 (11. Juli 2005)

Ist ein Aspire. Würde ich nicht nehmen.

Zitat eines Acer Mitarbeiters und Freundes: "Wir stellen größtenteils ganz gute Sachen her. Aber Kauf niemals einen Aspire"


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. Juli 2005)

Hat er auch einen Grund dafür gennant?
Ich finde die Daten klingen vielversprechend! Aber auch laut.... Also wenn du vor hast in der Rush-hour morgens früh im Zug zu sitzen wirst du einige genervte Blicke ernten.

Auch das Gewicht von 3.6kg + Netzteil (falls du das mitnimmst) ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Das wirst du schon am Arm oder Rücken spüren!


----------



## McVader83 (12. Juli 2005)

Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit. Er meinte es gibt kaum Geräte in Deutschland die nicht schonmal die Reparaturwerkstatt gesehen haben.


----------

